# Best tool for Cutting (not stripping) Bx cable



## RyeGuyCarby (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys, i know this topic has been gone over a few times, but not to my satisfaction. 

For the next two years I'll be pulling residence type suites using almost exclusively with BX (ac). The last few times I've had simular jobs they have ruined my guys side cutters and *****.

So i was looking for some advice on what tool would be best for cutting whips off reels while pulling (which will be significant )

Best thing that came to mind was using cheepo cable cutters for the high leverage cuts ( save my guy's wrists as much as i can)

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

RyeGuyCarby said:


> Hi guys, i know this topic has been gone over a few times, but not to my satisfaction.
> 
> For the next two years I'll be pulling residence type suites using almost exclusively with BX (ac). The last few times I've had simular jobs they have ruined my guys side cutters and *****.
> 
> ...



*These are made for that....
*


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

I asked the exact same question here a year ago and didn't get any helpful answers.

Some of my coworkers have used the Klein cable cutters for this purpose. I find them awkward to use one-handed and much slower than cutting with side cutters.

If they really are ruining their side cutters you might consider getting the high-leverage, hardened steel Kleins. They regularly go on sale through amazon: http://www.amazon.ca/D2000-9NETP-High-Leverage-Side-Cutting-Pliers-Fish-Pulling/dp/B0002RI9G8/ref=sr_1_1.
I'll be buying a pair for myself soon.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

BBS said:


> I asked the exact same question here a year ago and didn't get any helpful answers.
> 
> Some of my coworkers have used the Klein cable cutters for this purpose. I find them awkward to use one-handed and much slower than cutting with side cutters.
> 
> ...


You have that right, I would never buy the 213 series they are too soft for this type of work....


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> You have that right, I would never buy the 213 series they are too soft for this type of work....


I'm surprised that his guys can ruin any model kleins by cutting bx.
I've been beating the crap out of my current pair for three years and they still cut just fine. 
Not sure what model # they are, not hardened steel or high-leverage.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Benner Nawman UP-b41 is all you need .


----------



## RyeGuyCarby (Sep 24, 2013)

BBS said:


> I'm surprised that his guys can ruin any model kleins by cutting bx.
> I've been beating the crap out of my current pair for three years and they still cut just fine.
> Not sure what model # they are, not hardened steel or high-leverage.


We're 3 months in and already seeing blade wear, lack of cutting power and a few nicks. Cant say they all treat their tools like a baby, but its still frustrating on a expensive tool you're using daily. As to which series they are using, i cant say. My knipex are holding up well. i wanted a better solution for those who are having issues, and perhaps something suited better for the job. Ill look into the bx shears, but ive heard mixed reviews, and they are fairly expensive at our wholesalers. (Amazon.ca seems reasonable though) 

Thanks for some other good options guys, I'll check them out


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Are we talking steel AC, or aluminum MC?
Does anyone even use steel AC any more??


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> View attachment 46329


Even when I did a lot with steel this is what I used, a lot.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> *These are made for that....
> *


Don't waste your time, they totally suck


----------



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Don't waste your time, they totally suck


I had those, I like them.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Don't waste your time, they totally suck


Never tried them, however since you say they suck I'm going to buy a pair:laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> View attachment 46329


 
I use these all the time. Use them on everything up 3c#10 AC90 and never have an issue.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> *These are made for that....
> *


These are not for cutting through AC. 

You are supposed to bend and break the sheath, then cut just the broken part of the sheath, and use the round part under the joint to re-form it. 
IMO these are completely obsolete, and have been ever since the introduction of the Roto-Split.
Thing is, some hardcore old-timers can't let go of the past and embrace 1980's technology.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> These are not for cutting through AC.
> 
> You are supposed to bend and break the sheath, then cut just the broken part of the sheath, and use the round part under the joint to re-form it.
> IMO these are completely obsolete, and have been ever since the introduction of the Roto-Split.
> Thing is, some hardcore old-timers can't let go of the past and embrace 1980's technology.


Roto-Splits came out in 1973. In electrical shop in 1974 the shop teacher banned them from class, so we had to use a hack-saw to cut that old hard as hell BX with that dam paper rapped around each conductor and around all the conductors as well. That BX sheath was as thick as EMT..:laughing:


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Rotosplits are almost unheard of here. Haven't met anyone that uses one.
Rarely see them for sale.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I would think that a battery sawzall would work for making cuts at the reel. A person might need something similar to a vise to hold the BX to cut with a sawsall or sawzall. 24 tooth blades will cut sealtite just fine.

Since most BX is steel, what about ACSR cable cutters for terminations? These are made to cut steel reinforced cables.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

We use steel ac in hospitals all the time. You're going to laugh, but a little 12v Milwaukee subcompact band saw eats through the stuff like butter, and is easy on the wrists.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Phoenix Contact CUTFOX 25


----------

